# phrag Fritz Schomberg



## grasshopper (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello everyone,
Here is a Fritz first bloom


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2010)

Yay besseae hybrids! looks like quite a nice phrag collection you have there. What else have you got?


----------



## Shiva (Nov 29, 2010)

One of the prettiesty I've seen!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 29, 2010)

Une beauté!

It is one of the few kovachii hybrid I like


----------



## Hera (Nov 29, 2010)

Love the peachy color. I haven't been brave enough to try these, but they are beautiful.


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 29, 2010)

very nicely shaped right now. Freshly opened?


----------



## etex (Nov 29, 2010)

Very pretty- love the color and shape!!


----------



## grasshopper (Nov 29, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> very nicely shaped right now. Freshly opened?



Yep, just opened a day ago, it took its good old time to develope, Ive been waiting about a month for this sucker to open. I have another large one that grew out a new growth, it appears the old growth didnt want to flower before doing so. So far these are easy and dont seem to mind a variety of mixes.


----------



## grasshopper (Nov 29, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids! looks like quite a nice phrag collection you have there. What else have you got?



I have quite a few, to many to list off the top of my head, will probably thin the herd here soon and make room for the baby Fritz's


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 29, 2010)

I think it's spelled Fritz Schomburg.

It's really pretty. But how does a besseae x kovachii = a pale pink? I don't understand genetics.


----------



## Clark (Nov 29, 2010)

Attractive.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice outcome!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah that's a fine one!!! What size is the bloom? Jean

(mine is spiking too, hope the blooms will be similar good as yours)


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice


----------



## slippertalker (Nov 30, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I think it's spelled Fritz Schomburg.
> 
> It's really pretty. But how does a besseae x kovachii = a pale pink? I don't understand genetics.



Evidently there is a range of color on this cross from richer pinks with some red/orange to light pinks. The flowers that are darker are smaller and the larger ones are this lighter pink. Also, if the besseae used is the yellow albinistic version they then flowers will be much lighter in color. 

A good comparison would be crosses such as besseae x schlimii or fischeri which tend to be soft to rich pink colors. Kovachii is not dominant for color, but is for size and the stem length. It is rather unfortunate that its lovely pouch doesn't appear strongly in the progeny.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks, Bill. I understand how besseae x schlimii or fischeri can result in light pink because schlimii & fischeri are pale in comparison to besseae. But besseae and kovachii are both deep colors, so it doesn't make sense to me. But as I said, I don't understand genetics. I get how to mix colors in pigment and light, but not genes!


----------



## e-spice (Nov 30, 2010)

I like those petals and the color!

e-spice


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 1, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2010)

grasshopper said:


> I have quite a few, to many to list off the top of my head, will probably thin the herd here soon and make room for the baby Fritz's



THere's no such thing as too many Phrags!  Let us know when you thin the herd.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice.

kovachii hybrids rock!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 2, 2010)

With regards to breeding, kovachii is very much like schlimii & fisheri, in that kovachii supresses the yellow or green background colors of the other parent. The orange-red of besseae is really purple anthocyanin, layered over a bright yellow - the same yellow seen in the besseae flavum form. Kovachii will supress the background color, changing it to white. The purple of kovachii is due to the anthocyanin. A flower just opening starts out quite dark, almost blue purple, but as it expands the density of the pigment thins out, allowing the white background to show through. White with a wash of purple over it looks pink. Almost all kovachii, even the dark ones, fade to a pink color as the flower ages. Right before the flower drops they are all pink. 

Because kovachii produces anthocyanins over all of its flower segments, I expect a deeper shade of pink than I would of schlimii hybrids, but otherwise one could predict color from kovachii crosses by looking at similar schlimii crosses and think bigger with more intense pink & spread around the whole flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Leo -- that is helpful!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2010)

A wealth of knowledge, Leo! Thanks! Very informative!


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Bill and Leo for the info


----------



## grasshopper (Dec 3, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> Yeah that's a fine one!!! What size is the bloom? Jean
> 
> (mine is spiking too, hope the blooms will be similar good as yours)



Bloom measures about 4" wide and about 3.5" high, plant itself is the same size as my mature besseae....for now at least, I shure hope it dont go stolonous on me , that would be a bummer


----------



## grasshopper (Dec 3, 2010)

NYEric said:


> THere's no such thing as too many Phrags!  Let us know when you thin the herd.



Probably wont be too long, I do have a Olaf Gruss from Eucagenera, thats on the list for shure, maybe a hannne popow and eveningblaze. And if this one besseae dont stop climbing all over the place its out the door too  I have another thats well behaved and stays in its pot......good besseae


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2010)

Hmm I'd take the Hanne Popow, Olaf Gruss, and besseae for sure. LMK what you're looking for to trade!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2010)

My Fritz Schomburg flavum is in bloom. As I compare it, maybe yours is also x flavum besseae, LMK what the label says.

Now that I've checked my flavvm more closely I see it has yellow dorsal and syn.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 16, 2010)

The bud on my Fritz blasted today. It's a single growth not that big. Can it flower at all on a single growth? :sob:


----------



## grasshopper (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah, I had that thought in the back of my mind, the label on this particular plant says that is not the flavum cross , however there was quite a bit of a "mix up" when I bought these, ill have to wait until the others bloom for comparison. I have the "flavum" cross as well about the same size but it didnt want to flower, instead it started a new growth ....just as well as its growing very well.




NYEric said:


> My Fritz Schomburg flavum is in bloom. As I compare it, maybe yours is also x flavum besseae, LMK what the label says.
> 
> Now that I've checked my flavvm more closely I see it has yellow dorsal and syn.


----------



## grasshopper (Dec 16, 2010)

Shiva said:


> The bud on my Fritz blasted today. It's a single growth not that big. Can it flower at all on a single growth? :sob:



Oh, what happened? As far as blooming on a single growth, yes indeed!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 16, 2010)

grasshopper said:


> Oh, what happened? As far as blooming on a single growth, yes indeed!



To be precise, the sheath turned brown even before the bud showed up.


----------



## grasshopper (Dec 16, 2010)

Shiva said:


> To be precise, the sheath turned brown even before the bud showed up.



Thats a bummer, I know how you feel, two of my besseae did that this year, I think they got a bit warm for a couple nights and puked on me.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 16, 2010)

Shiva said:


> The bud on my Fritz blasted today. It's a single growth not that big. Can it flower at all on a single growth? :sob:



Ah... Non!!!! C'est donc bien plate!

Ce n'est que partie remise, mais, bon, c'est quand même très décevant


----------



## Shiva (Dec 17, 2010)

Short days, dark skies, and no significant sun for weeks. My guess is the bud had simply not enough of the good light to grow.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 17, 2010)

Shiva said:


> Short days, dark skies, and no significant sun for weeks. My guess is the bud had simply not enough of the good light to grow.



Same here in Lux!!!! Just spent an hour again to free as much as possible of my gh roof from the snow that fell yesterday and tonight (20cm + is really a max here since years). I am afraid my spiking Fritz will meet the same problems as yours !!! Jean


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 23, 2010)

very nice shape!!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 23, 2010)

Shiva said:


> To be precise, the sheath turned brown even before the bud showed up.


  I have had this happen. The majority of the kovachii hybrids bloomed on a single growth.


----------

